# WWII soldier's body found in France ID'd as Canadian



## 211RadOp (23 May 2019)

> WWII soldier's body found in France ID'd as Canadian
> 
> Graeme Gordon
> 
> ...



More at link https://www.thewhig.com/news/national/canadian-wwii-soldiers-body-found-in-france-identified-as-brampton-man/wcm/ad13a549-214a-4037-86f5-a3c149769544


----------

